
Ask HN: How do surgical masks filter airborne viruses? - haxle
Just read 3M&#x27;s n95 surgical mask data-sheet[1] and claims to contain an &quot;advanced electrostatic media&quot;. However, there is no technical data on its working mechanism. My guess is that this is just a net charged cloth that filters viruses by repelling&#x2F;trapping them. If this is indeed how it works and was charged during assembly, then the electrostatic charge will probably wear out with usage.<p>I bought a pack and was wondering whether they could be reused by disinfecting them with chlorine dioxide (a gas). However, they might still stop working due to lose of net charge.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.3m.com&#x2F;3M&#x2F;en_US&#x2F;company-us&#x2F;all-3m-products&#x2F;~&#x2F;3M-Health-Care-Particulate-Respirator-and-Surgical-Mask-1860-N95-120-EA-Case&#x2F;?N=5002385+3294795990&amp;rt=rud
======
tannerbrockwell
"N100 and P100 Masks for Protection against Avian Flu, Swine Flu and Other
Diseases The Centers for Disease Control tested N100 and P100 masks for their
efficacy against avian flu, swine flu and other contagious diseases and found
them to provide superior protection.

Since N100 respirators and P100 respirators are capable of blocking the
majority of airborne hazards, people often use them to prevent the spread of
dangerous diseases." [1]

N95 masks are useful for preventing sick people from spreading disease by
coughing. They are only really usable once. The media is promoting surgical
masks which are only designed to prevent a surgeon from contaminating the
operating table with droplets from her mouth(the literature mentions HCP to
HCP prevention which is a sick doctor from infecting a colleague); these masks
do NOT provide enough protection to prevent inhaling a virus. You will need
HEPA which you will get with a N100 / P100 mask that has a carbon filter. No
one is talking about N100 / P100 because they are only rated for trained
individuals and occupational use.

In a environment where you will be exposed to the virus, you must also cover
your eyes. Virus can infect you through mucus membranes. At least get a tight
fitting goggles, or a full face shield. Glasses with side sheilds will be
better than nothing, but why take the chance.

The proper gear has an indefinite shelf life. Expect that there will be waves
if this becomes a full pandemic. Some estimates that this could be three month
cycles. The R0 factor means more people infected by pre-symptomatic carriers.
The beginning and middle of the cycle will have the most cases. The end of the
cycle will be cleaning up and trying to get back to normal.

Get plenty of disinfectant or chlorine based cleaners. You will want to clean
all items you take outdoors. Wash your hands, wear gloves, wash the gloves.
Overcoats / pants can be warn, and these are left outdoors, and or cleaned or
washed outside.

See also diagram on donning sequences. [2]

[1] [https://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/respirators-safety-
prot...](https://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/respirators-safety-
protection/particulate-respirators/n100-and-p100-respirators.html) [2]
[https://www.cdc.gov/HAI/pdfs/ppe/ppeposter1322.pdf](https://www.cdc.gov/HAI/pdfs/ppe/ppeposter1322.pdf)

~~~
teapot01
CDC recommends P95 for health care providers. I seriously doubt they are not
effective. I’m sure P100 is marginally more effective but on marginally.

[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-nCoV/hcp/infection-
cont...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-nCoV/hcp/infection-control.html)

